# Halloween Music



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get theme songs at, but in a techno version or where it's remixed. I want something I can listen too while I'm on my computer. I've been looking for music like this for along time, I need spooky chills to keep me awake at night. If anyone has anything or knows where I can look at please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple that I have that you may like.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download come all you children.mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Ronald_Jenkees_Halloween-Remix.mp3


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Wish I could find more examples like pdcollins6092's suggestions, but I'm a little empty handed as far as remixed movie/TV themes. Are you basically looking for spooky songs with a fast/strong beat to keep you awake (I may have misconstrued the purpose for the music), and are you willing to have some vocals in there, too? If you're willing to diversify from just instrumental themes, you might check out the Monster Mashup series. They mostly mashup familiar -and sometimes not so familiar- songs of the season, and quite a few have made it into my "Musical caffeine" playlist, which I mostly use for gym or late-late-night schoolwork. You may have to weed through the material; I certainly found some tracks that weren't to my liking, but I also found some songs that are now on my ipod year round. Heck, they've introduced me to some songs that I really enjoy and might not have come across otherwise.

The Monster Mashup series can mostly be found here: Halloween Monster Mashup | Culture Bully. I hope they're still actively downloadable. I know Mashups aren't to everyone's taste, but if you do like them, you may be able to track down other collections, like this one: Mashuptown.com: MASHUP HALLOWEEN 2009.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is another one that I found I had. It is a techno remix or the Nightmare On Elm St. theme.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Nightmare On Elm St. Remix.mp3


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you search emusic.com, they have a LOT of interesting, indie, and unique stuff (on the downside, they also have lots of rehashed kids stuff halloween albums too) If you dig deep enough I'm sure you'll find at least a few gems there.


----------



## coasterman59 (Apr 19, 2010)

MIDNGHT SYNDICATE! and nox arcana. these arnt techno but there good


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Give this a listen:

1. Billy Doll Beat (_Saw Theme Remix_)
2. Boogeyman Beat (_Halloween Theme Remix_)
3. Crypt Keeper Beat (_Tales from the Crypt Theme Remix_)
4. Ghost Town Beat
5. Tubular Beat (_The Exorcist Theme Remix_)


http://www.mediafire.com/?nmn2hvjyzmy


----------

